# Χρήση εισαγωγικών για δήλωση μεταφορικής σημασίας — χρήση και κατάχρηση



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2008)

Με αφορμή το ακόλουθο σχόλιο:


sarant said:


> Υπάρχει μια μανία να βάζουν εισαγωγικά κατά βούληση. Ίσως επειδή έτσι πιάνουν τις λέξεις με το γάντι. Με το θέμα έχει ασχοληθεί ειδικά ο Τιπούκειτος στο ιστολόγιό του. π.χ. http://tipoukeitos.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post_16.html (έχει κι άλλα)


...έχω να θέσω την εξής ερώτηση: Όταν το κείμενό μας βρίσκεται σε βιβλίο κάπως πιο ακαδημαϊκού χαρακτήρα, μήπως η (συγκρατημένη) χρήση εισαγωγικών είναι προτιμητέα; Π.χ. έχω το παρακάτω εδάφιο —για το οποίο, αν ανήκε σε άρθρο εφημερίδας ή περιοδικού, δεν θα έβαζα εισαγωγικά— και κάτι μου λέει ότι σε ένα τέτοιου είδους βιβλίο η σιγουράντζα των εισαγωγικών δεν αποτελεί λάθος:

Ένα μοναδικό –από πλευράς βαθμού και έκτασης– ίσως παράδειγμα επιτυχίας προϊόντος που ακολούθησε διεθνώς αυτή την προσέγγιση υπήρξε η Coca-Cola μέχρι το 1983 (από το 1983 κι έπειτα, λόγω ενός σοβαρότατου σφάλματος που διέπραξε στην αγορά των Η.Π.Α., το οποίο καταβαράθρωσε τις πωλήσεις της και τα κέρδη της με μία *«βουτιά»* του μεριδίου αγοράς της κατά 16 μονάδες μέσα σε έξι μήνες, αναγκάστηκε να αλλάξει στρατηγική και να ακολουθήσει τη δεύτερη προσέγγιση, αυτήν του διαφοροποιημένου μάρκετινγκ).


----------



## Lina (Jul 14, 2008)

Κατανοώ το σκεπτικό σου, αλλά πιστεύω ότι το κείμενό σου σηκώνει την έκφραση και χωρίς εισαγωγικά. Επί του γενικότερου ερωτήματος που θίγεις, εγώ βλέποντας εισαγωγικά σε ανάλογη περίπτωση θα σκεφτόμουν ότι ο συντάκτης δεν βρήκε την κατάλληλη έκφραση, το αναγνωρίζει και για να το σώσει τη βάζει, καταχρηστικά, εντός εισαγωγικών. Βέβαια, είμαι και λίγο consistency freak, οπότε αυτά τα είμαι ολίγον έγκυος δεν μου αρέσουν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2008)

Αυτού του είδους τα εισαγωγικά είναι υποκειμενική επιλογή του γράφοντα και ίσως θα πρέπει να τη σεβόμαστε (και ας γελάμε). Δηλώνει δηλαδή ότι αυτό που εγώ βάζω μέσα σε εισαγωγικά είναι καταχρηστικό για μένα, δεν είναι η παρέα που θα διάλεγα για τον υπόλοιπο λόγο μου (το συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο). Οπότε, όταν μπαινοβγάζουμε τέτοια εισαγωγικά, αλλοιώνουμε τη δική του σηματοδότηση του ρέτζιστερ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2009)

Εδώ κι αν μιλάμε για κατάχρηση των εισαγωγικών... Άρθρο στην _Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία_ της 20/09/2009 (ένθετο _New York Times_, σελ. 7), όπου όλες οι εμπορικές ονομασίες είναι μέσα σε εισαγωγικά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2010)

*Τελικά είναι αθώα ή μήπως είναι ένοχη αλλά την βγάζουν λάδι;*
(από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή):

*«Αθώα» η Τζάκρη σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα του υπ. Πολιτισμού*
*Σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα δεν προκύπτει καμία αλλοίωση των αποτελεσμάτων για την πρόσληψη στο Μουσείο Πέλλας.*

Παραδόθηκε στον υπουργό Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού Παύλο Γερουλάνο το πόρισμα του κλιμακίου που όρισε ο υπουργός προκειμένου να διενεργήσει επισταμένο έλεγχο στο σύνολο των αιτήσεων και των δικαιολογητικών όλων των υποψηφίων για πρόσληψη στην ΙΖ ΕΠΚΑ, καθώς και στη μοριοδότηση και στα τελικά αποτελέσματα του διαγωνισμού.

Σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα, δεν προκύπτει καμία αλλοίωση των αποτελεσμάτων, ούτε στοιχεία ιδιοτέλειας και υστεροβουλίας στην κατάρτιση του πίνακα κατάταξης των επιτυχόντων.​
κλπ κλπ (συνέχεια εδώ).

«Λοιπόν;»


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2010)

Αφού «ξέρεις» γιατί «ρωτάς»;


----------



## Earion (May 26, 2010)

Ζαzula, γιατί δεν "κάνεις προσποίηση" βάζοντας "βύθιση" αντί "βουτιάς", και να "αφήσεις" τους "προβληματισμούς" για άλλη "περίπτωση";


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2012)

Παράλληλη ομοθεματική συζήτηση έχει ανοίξει εδώ και κάποιον καιρό και σ' άλλο νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5543-Μεταφοροφοβία-και-εισαγωγικομανία.


----------



## Themis (Feb 17, 2012)

Θα είχα συμφωνήσει απολύτως με τον Earion. Αν πρόκειται για θέμα ρέτζιστερ, η πρώτη επιλογή είναι να παραλείπουμε τη λέξη που μας χαλάει τη σούπα. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε: βύθιση, καταβύθιση, κατακρήμνιση, καταβαράθρωση, κατακόρυφη πτώση, ιλιγγιώδης μείωση... Ή, αφού την καταβαράθρωση ήδη την είχαμε στη φράση, θα αρκούσε μια απλή συρρίκνωση. Αν πάντως επρόκειτο να κρατηθεί η βουτιά, σαφώς θα την προτιμούσα χωρίς εισαγωγικά. Είναι άλλωστε ψωμοτύρι σε οικονομικά συμφραζόμενα. Γενικά, νομίζω ότι επιβάλλεται να μην κάνουμε κατάχρηση εισαγωγικών, για να μπορούν να πιάσουν τόπο όταν πράγματι τα χρειαζόμαστε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Όταν λένε στις ειδήσεις του Mega (και αλλού) ότι «ξαναχτύπησε ο εκπρόσωπος της Χρυσής Αυγής Ηλίας Κασιδιάρης με ανακοίνωση...», μπορούμε να πούμε με κάποια βεβαιότητα ότι βάζουν το «ξαναχτύπησε» σε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Themis (Jun 10, 2012)

Σωστό, αλλά απ' αυτό δεν βγαίνει γενικός κανόνας. Για παράδειγμα, δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται ο «ξαναχτύπησε» σε εισαγωγικά αν πούμε "ξαναχτύπησε ο Παυλόπουλος με ανακοίνωση...".


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2012)

Καθόλου δεν αποσκοπούσα να βγάλω γενικό κανόνα. Αντιθέτως, ήθελα να καταθέσω την αποθέωση της εξαίρεσης!


----------



## Themis (Jun 10, 2012)

Δεν σε παρεξήγησα, Νίκελ. Απλώς θα έπρεπε ίσως να είχα βάλει μια γελαστή φατσούλα. Η αποθέωση της εξαίρεσης φέρνει συνειρμικά στο μυαλό την αποθέωση του κανόνα!


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2013)

Σε σχέση με το φαινόμενο της εισαγωγικολαγνείας, ο Σαραντάκος (εδώ, στα μεζεδάκια και τους μπεκρή μεζέδες του) αναδημοσιεύει σήμερα ένα σπαρταριστό απόσπασμα από τις αθλητικές σελίδες της Καθημερινής. Εγώ έχω συμπεράνει ότι οι δημοσιογραφικές σχολές διδάσκουν στους υποψήφιους αθλητικογράφους να βάζουν πολλές λέξεις με μεταφορικές σημασίες και, στη συνέχεια, να τους προσθέτουν και εισαγωγικά για να καταλαβαίνουν οι αναγνώστες ότι ο συντάκτης έχει γλαφυρό λόγο:

Στον απόηχο της ανακοίνωσης αποχώρησης του Δημήτρη Γιαννακόπουλου από τον προεδρικό θώκο της ΚΑΕ Παναθηναϊκός, οι «πράσινοι» δεν αποσυντονίστηκαν και παρέμειναν «ζωντανοί» στο «κυνήγι» της πρώτης θέσης του 1ου ομίλου. Οι κυπελλούχοι Ελλάδας επικράτησαν 69-55 της Φενερμπαχτσέ/Ούλκερ στο ΟΑΚΑ, στην 9η αγωνιστική της Ευρωλίγκας, πανηγύρισαν την 6η νίκη τους και πλέον θέλουν νίκη την επόμενη εβδομάδα (13/12) στη Ρωσία με την Κίμκι για να «τερματίσουν» πρώτοι (υπερτερούν στην ισοβαθμία με Ρεάλ), ενόψει της φάσης των «16».

Δεν ξέρω ποια παροιμία ισχύει εδώ: Η «Όποιος έχει πολύ πιπέρι βάζει και στα λάχανα» ή η άλλη, για τη γριά;


----------



## pidyo (Jan 27, 2013)

Μια που αναφέρθηκαν τα εισαγωγικά στους αθλητικογράφους, να σημειώσω και πάλι τον αρχιμάστορα του είδους Δημήτρη Μπούζα (εδώ).


----------



## Zann (Jul 3, 2013)

*Κατάχρηση εισαγωγικών (προσοχή, σκληρές εικόνες)*

Είδα στο Facebook το παρακάτω, και, ξέροντας το στιλ του συγγραφέως, σας βεβαιώνω ότι δεν τα γράφει ειρωνικά.



> Η οικονομικη κριση εχει "κτυπησει" καιρια την ευρυτερη περιοχη των Αθηνων. Η ανεργια στην πολη εχει "σκαρφαλωσει" σε επικινδυνα επιπεδα.
> Ανεξαρτητα με τα μετρα της Τροικας και τα μνημονια, η πολη ειναι "υποχρεωμενη" να βρει τροπους επιβιωσης και "αναπτυξης"..!!!
> Ειναι βεβαιο οτι δεν μπορουμε να "συνεχισουμε" για πολυ να ζουμε σε αυτο το επιπεδο της "απραξιας"..!!!
> Πρεπει να κοιταξουμε "μπροστα" και να δημιουργησουμε την Αθηνα του 21ου αιωνα και αυτο οφειλουμε να το αποφασισουμε μονοι μας.
> Η Αθηνα θα πρεπει να γινει "πρωτοπορος" στο νεο "ξεκινημα"..!!!


----------



## sarant (Jul 3, 2013)

Xαχά, "έξοχο"!


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2013)

Δεν είναι εισαγωγικά. Είναι οι οξείες που τις σκουπίζει και τις αφήνει στις άκρες λέξεων.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι εισαγωγικά. Είναι οι οξείες που τις σκουπίζει και τις αφήνει στις άκρες λέξεων.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :-D :-D


----------



## Zann (Jul 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι εισαγωγικά. Είναι οι οξείες που τις σκουπίζει και τις αφήνει στις άκρες λέξεων.



:lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

Δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα...

Κοιτάζω το σημερινό θέμα εξετάσεων Νεοελληνικής γλώσσας στις Πανελλαδικές (*εδώ*). Τίγκα στα εισαγωγικά, σε σημείο (και σε σημεία) που σε κάνουν να αναρωτιέσαι για το ποια ακριβώς ανάγκη εξυπηρετούν. Σίγουρα όχι κάποιας τυπογραφικής σύμβασης, αφού στο κείμενο υπάρχουν επίσης υπογραμμίσεις και έντονα, ενώ στην εκφώνηση των ασκήσεων υπάρχουν και πλάγια...

Στις ερωτήσεις, μάλιστα, ζητείται να δικαιολογηθεί η χρήση των εισαγωγικών σε δύο περιπτώσεις (και τις συζητάμε, αν θέλετε).


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Θα μπορούσαμε να συζητήσουμε όλα τα εισαγωγικά, αν και δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς τις τάσεις εκείνου του καιρού. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι συχνά έμπαιναν τότε εισαγωγικά εκεί που εμείς, εύκολα πλέον, βάζουμε πλάγια (π.χ. για τίτλους). Τα πλάγια έγιναν πιο εύκολα από τότε που τα απέκτησε ο μέσος γραφιάς στον υπολογιστή του.

Εδώ είναι τα περισσότερα δικαιολογημένα. Αλλά ειδικότερα για τα εισαγωγικά της ερώτησης:
«αυτός είναι μεγάλος ανθρωπιστής»: παράθεμα
«Ερυθρού Σταυρού»: Έμπαιναν (και συχνά μπαίνουν ακόμα) εισαγωγικά σε ονόματα οργανισμών κτλ όταν το όνομα έχει μεταφορική σημασία. Δηλαδή, δεν ήθελε εισαγωγικά ο Οργανισμός Ηνωμένων Εθνών, αλλά ήθελε ο Ερυθρός Σταυρός (παράδειγμα) ή το Άρμα Θέσπιδος.


Προσθήκη:
Η _ανθρωπιά_, που έχει εισαγωγικά στην αρχή, θα έπαιρνε σήμερα πλάγια. Πλάγια ή εισαγωγικά είναι η απαραίτητη σύμβαση για να δείξουμε ότι δεν αναφερόμαστε στην ιδέα της ανθρωπιάς αλλά στη λέξη. Κάτι που ξεχνάμε όταν προχειρογράφουμε στα φόρουμ.


Το κείμενο του Ι.Μ. Παναγιωτόπουλου και οι ερωτήσεις βρίσκονται και εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...νεοελληνικής-γλώσσας-για-τις-Πανελλήνιες-2014


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

Για να γίνω σπαστικός, νομίζω ότι το «αυτός είναι μεγάλος ανθρωπιστής» ως παράθεμα θα έπρεπε να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο (είναι πλήρης πρόταση) ή με αποσιωπητικά. Επίσης, πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε (αν δεν το έχουμε κάνει ήδη) πότε θα μπαίνουν εισαγωγικά σε ονόματα οργανισμών και να χρησιμοποιούμε αυτή τη σύμβαση στα επίσημα κείμενα (ιδιαίτερα, μάλιστα, σε ένα κείμενο διασκευασμένο για πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις). Από τη στιγμή που σήμερα ο Ερυθρός Σταυρός γράφεται χωρίς εισαγωγικά, αν δεν γνωρίζω ποιος ήταν ο Ντυνάν, μπορεί τα εισαγωγικά του κειμένου να με μπερδέψουν και να θεωρήσω ότι ήταν κάποιος φιλέλληνας που ίδρυσε το νοσοκομείο (ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, κάποιος πεσών που αγωνίστηκε μαζί με τους Ελληνορώσους).


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Αν αρχίσουμε να ανταγωνιζόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλο σε σπαστικότητα, θα έλεγα ότι δεν θα έβαζα άνω και κάτω τελεία πριν από το συγκεκριμένο παράθεμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αν αρχίσουμε να ανταγωνιζόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλο σε σπαστικότητα, θα έλεγα ότι δεν θα έβαζα άνω και κάτω τελεία πριν από το συγκεκριμένο παράθεμα.


Ή έτσι, συμφωνώ. :)


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2016)

'Έφυγε' από τη ζωή ο.... (ΕΡΤ)
Ή 'Έφυγε' με εισαγωγικά χωρίς το _από τη ζωή_, ή, εφόσον λέει _από τη ζωή_, καθόλου εισαγωγικά...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2020)

Μπορεί κανείς σας να καταλάβει για ποιον λόγο επιλέχθηκαν εδώ τα εισαγωγικά;
Gwyneth Paltrow: Πουλάει κεριά που μυρίζουν σαν το «αιδοίο» της
Ναι, έχουμε δει εισαγωγικά για να διαχωρίσει υποτίθεται ο γράφων και καλά τη θέση του από τη χρησιμοποιούμενη εντός εισαγωγικών λέξη — επειδή ίσως τηνε βρίσκει πολύ σλανγκική, μπρουτάλ, αργκοτική, αγοραία, χυδαία, ξερωγώ (ίσως και μοναχά στο δικό του μυαλό) αδόκιμη ή ό,τι άλλο. Ενίοτε κι απλώς για να μην παρασυρθεί ντεμέκ κανένας και τηνε πάρει στην κυριολεξία — ακόμη κι αν πρόκειται για απόλυτα καθιερωμένες εκφράσεις, παροιμιώδεις φράσεις, σχήματα λόγου κ.τ.ό. Όμως εδώ η αναφερόμενη λέξη είναι σαφέστατο πως επιλέχθηκε σε επίσημο επίπεδο ύφους ακριβώς για να είναι αποδεκτή και να περνάει και σε τίτλο μέινστριμ κειμένου — οπότε ποιον ακριβώς σκοπό εξυπηρετούν τα εισαγωγικά; Μήπως επειδής η συσκευασία ίσως ν' αναφέρει πως πρόκειται για «τεχνητό άρωμα αιδοίου» κι όχι για τη ρίαλ-μακόη αυθεντικώς ληφθείσα προσεκτικά εκ του επίμαχου ΠΟΠ σημείου αρωματική ουσία; Δεν είναι τώρα να 'χουμε τέτοιες απορίες, κύριοι!

ΥΓ Και ναι, είναι γνωστό πως υπάρχει κι άλλο λεξινήμα περί εισαγωγικών (Μεταφοροφοβία και εισαγωγικομανία) — αλλά η αρχική κι αρχαιότερη σχετική συζήτηση βρίσκεται δωπέρα. :cool1:


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Μπορεί κανείς σας να καταλάβει για ποιον λόγο επιλέχθηκαν εδώ τα εισαγωγικά;



Λόγω μεταφορικής σημασίας. Και η (κυριολεκτικά) μεταφορική σημασία βρίσκεται στη γνωστή έκφραση «Το αιδοίο σέρνει καράβι».


----------

